# Molting Times and Lengths.



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi I have looked but couldn't find answers -

I believe birds molt twice a year - when the daylight increases, and then decreases. Am I correct?

How long does this molt take generally in a loft? and generally per bird?

I got my first birds earlier this year, all as young birds. So I think their first molt I thought was just them outgrowing / molting their 'baby feathers'.

In addition to these answers, what I'd like to know is, How do I 'set' their molt to happen best, so that I don't go thru a molt in late may, thru August, even September. Or is that just not possible?

I'm also of the thought that when a molt occurs, it effects the whole body over time (bird is never completely bald) rotating loss within an area - tail, wings, body, face. Am I correct on this?

Feel free to break this down very basically as I am new to keeping my own birds.

Thank you for your time and comments.


----------



## pooch88 (Nov 17, 2013)

see if this helps

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/when-do-pigeons-molt-8186.html


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you, that helped. 

Can anyone tell me WHEN would I put them on more light, and when should I stop to get these timed results? Or would this not be healthy to the birds? 



Silver Wings said:


> Hi I have looked but couldn't find answers -
> 
> 'How do I keep their molt from happening between late may, thru August, even September. Or is that just not possible?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what results are you looking for? this light is to make up what they don't have in the winter so they become more active to breed so they get a jump on the season. if you don't need to do that then let them go by the nature's light.


----------

